# First vids on new Contour helmet cam



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I really like this Contour ROAM. I gotta adjust the sound a bit as you can barely here it, sounds great in my headphones though. I have it mounted to the side of my hat with the hat mount. I got some pics and 1 other vid with my Gshock camera.















This one is not off my Contour but cool anyways





and some pics from the rest of the day.
For you 'Canes fans, I'm not one but thought it was cool either way.

























































Overall, I'm pretty impressed with the Contour, I just gotta adjust the sound a little. Also I guess I gotta learn not to whip head around to fast when I look at stuff.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

nice, looks good to me


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice vids. Yeah I still love my old Contour...gave me many hundreds of hours of videos....and still going strong.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice vids


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the fact that the videos don't have that fishbowl look. 
Looks like you had a great time.
Loved the comment "well, I'm wet now" - ya think?


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I was trying so hard not to get wet because it was cold out, low 50's. I just had overalls on and my rubber mud boots on. I was standing on the back rack and almost tipped my bike over in the water so I just jumped off to save it.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Really good videos man!! I would say the Contour does a nice job. Loved the comment on how getting wet is better in the summer; gotta good chuckle as the 'wet' around here is currently 'frozen'. You were complaining about it being cold in the 50s?? I would LOVE 50s! Our high over New Years Day will be a balmy 15 degrees!!

Again, awesome vids. Keep'em coming!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Lonewolfe said:


> Really good videos man!! I would say the Contour does a nice job. Loved the comment on how getting wet is better in the summer; gotta good chuckle as the 'wet' around here is currently 'frozen'. You were complaining about it being cold in the 50s?? I would LOVE 50s! Our high over New Years Day will be a balmy 15 degrees!!
> 
> Again, awesome vids. Keep'em coming!


Lol, its like when yankees complain about it being too hot when its 88deg when we're at 100+ down south, lol. I really like this Contour. I literally ran it all day and it didn't run down the battery. I'm gonna try a mount for the bill of my hat and a few other different mounts. Check out my Youtube channel and subscribe.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Great vids man!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks bud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice vids


----------

